# Looking for some general thoughts on 660's.....



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking at possibly getting a 686 kitted rhino and a 660 grizzly. Will be typical bolt-on type mods like pipe/filter/tuning(obviously the 686 bike already is) and probably a WCD kit(for the grizz for now, the rhino maybe later). - Will likely swap the motors, as the rhino would be for the wifey anyhow. 

What's the general consensus on the relibaility and power of these? I've been doing some research on various forums, but wanted to get some real-world rider input from some people who have owned a few bikes in their time. 


I'm jonesing for a big bore bike pretty bad and have a decent offer on trading my harley out for the pair of these. I know a 660 grizz isn't going to be the same as the XMR that I rode that started me wanting to make a change, but I think it can be done up easily enough to give that same kind of warm & fuzzy feeling of just wasting some 29.5's when you snap the throttle. 

Thoughts/opinions? 

Thanks,
- Jp


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive owned a 686 grizzly and was very disappointed, I also own a stock motor brute 750 and it wouldn't even compare. I ended up selling it the grizzly. It has je pistions, mud buster cam, dynatek cdi, white secondary spring, 450 Kodiak weight and 2mm shim. All that and it still was a terd compared to my brute


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

And I forgot to mention, the xmr is also a vtwin rotex 800 which is a beast, grizzly 660 is just a single cylinder,


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the 660 grizz, tuned right and you would like it, def not a v-twin but can be fun IMO. As for reliabilty I can't say for sure I got a couple years out of my BBK 488 kodiak and that's racing it on top of trailriding. There are a ton of parts to get the grizz and rhino going. Might want to just keep the rhino and sell or trade off the grizz if ya still want a V-twin bike.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

My grizz 660 stock moor has 29s and will pull them off the ground plus do 60mph with just a clutch kit


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a good bike and very very reliable. But hoping on a can am vtwin to a single cylinder 660, your goin to be disappointed even with 686 bbk. This just my personal experience. I was disappointed in mine and it was built right.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i have a 700 rhino an LOVE it,very reliable, me an the wifey swap up so i can ride the brute (hehe) an theres plenty of room for the kids


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You will like the rhino for sure, the Grizz will be lacking in power compared to the v-twins, even with the kit in it. And the Grizz's are known to have overheating issues. A good friend of mine had one and it overheated ALL the time. Other than that it was a good bike, no seal problems or anything like the Brutes or Kitties.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

J2! said:


> You will like the rhino for sure, the Grizz will be lacking in power compared to the v-twins, even with the kit in it. And the Grizz's are known to have overheating issues. A good friend of mine had one and it overheated ALL the time. Other than that it was a good bike, no seal problems or anything like the Brutes or Kitties.


 
never seen one over heat only problems i know of is if you go to HL axles they keep poping out NO matter how mant times you change the keepers.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> It is a good bike and very very reliable. But hoping on a can am vtwin to a single cylinder 660, your goin to be disappointed even with 686 bbk. This just my personal experience. I was disappointed in mine and it was built right.


Yes I love my can am and brute the grizz has no power like they do


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

If u say no over heat THEY DO my grizz did just pulling out a halkeye 500 in sand but u just get pulled a good quarter mile it starts back up


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Add engine ice as a replacement.. maybe upgrade Your Rad.. they do have overheating problems of course.. join the forum " grizzlycentral" to learn more about the bbk.. not knocking this forum at all but this one is mostly brutes, I intend on getting the bbk for mine.. the grizzly is dependable if treated right but like stated before.. defense not a rotax 800 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Big thanks for the info guys. 


I know it's not going to be an 800 rotax twin, that's fairly obvious. I'm not expecting it to run 70+mph, and not expecting it to spin all 4 tires into oblivion. As long as I can snap the throttle and light up 29.5's(or stand it up on solid ground when it can hook) I will be happy.

Just need to be able to whack the throttle and send chunks of dirt or mud flying from a set of s/w 29.5's, while moving hard enough that you actually need to somewhat hold on. - I'm coming off a 30ish hp honda with a 35% gear reduction, thus I would think a decently modded 660 with proper clutching would be capable of what I'm looking for? 




For reference, here's the motor info on the 686:

"06 grizzly motor that was torn down & the middle drive upgraded to the billet support, 686 BBK was installed, head port/polished/rebuilt, web cam kit, edlebrock carb (tuned), greaseless OD weights, gold spring" - it's currently in the rhino which has the HL triple flow radiator and dragon fire dual exhaust.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

id like to drive the rhino lol...just to see how the 686 does in it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's in the Lafeyette area, how close is that to you?. If the deal goes through I'm heading to Tennesee for a family vacation next month and will be "side tracking" to make the swap on my way up. - If it looks like this is going to work out I could arrange for you to test drive it for me ahead of time. Be nice to have yours and maybe HC's input on both bikes before I drag my big enclosed trailer all the way up and back.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the greaseless rollers, I put a set in my kodiak. Who does the wet clutch delete for the grizz? I think you'll like it, as long as you keep in mind it's a single cyl.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Airdam is working on it for the 660. He's got it done for the 700's; it's a complete kit, eliminates the wet clutch and swaps to a cvtech primary belt clutch to run a constant tension belt drive like a can-am. - If I end up with a 660 I'll be talking to him to see whats up with it. I'd pay and play genea pig to make it happen.

Single cylinders can get it done too. Anyone see the kitted 700 grizz that Flynt did? Almost 60hp @ the rear wheels, still pulling the wet clutch. - That's primed and ready to dink with a rotax's day.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

JP...lafayette is about 2 hours from me...if he was closer, we could definitly go take a look


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> Airdam is working on it for the 660. He's got it done for the 700's; it's a complete kit, eliminates the wet clutch and swaps to a cvtech primary belt clutch to run a constant tension belt drive like a can-am. - If I end up with a 660 I'll be talking to him to see whats up with it. I'd pay and play genea pig to make it happen.


 
He said he already has them available for the 660 as well. Requires the same custom shaft as the 700's, and same machine work to the side cover, just that they use different side covers.



...someone buy my honda......lol


----------

